# Draw down dates?



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone have the dates or a link to the dates that the Muskingum watershed lakes start there draw downs? I checked there web site but could not find anything. Thank you in advance...


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I think they usually post the plans the first week or so in October.

The drawdown typically starts the 15th of November.


----------



## AlwaysFishNTime (Mar 9, 2011)

I believe the dates and levels were approved at today's Board of Directors meeting. A few things to note..... Seneca will be going down 10' instead of the normal 5' because of maintenance to the outfall structure and Pleasant Hill will be going down a total of 15' because of a large shoreline project that will take place this winter. A few other lakes (Clendening, Atwood and Piedmont) might have an additional 3' of drawdown because of shoreline projects as well.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

The depth reductions by reservoir, the amount of the reduction and the date the drawdown is expected to begin follows:



* Atwood Lake &#8211; 7 feet &#8211; Nov. 15

* Charles Mill Lake &#8211; 3 feet &#8211; Dec. 1

* Clendening Lake &#8211; 6 feet &#8211; Nov. 15

* Leesville Lake &#8211; 5 feet &#8211; Nov. 1

* Piedmont Lake &#8211; 5 feet &#8211; Nov. 15

* Pleasant Hill Lake &#8211; 15 feet beginning Nov. 15, reduced to 10 feet beginning Jan. 10

* Seneca Lake &#8211; 10 feet beginning Nov. 1, reduced to 8 feet beginning Dec. 26

* Tappan Lake &#8211; 5 feet &#8211; Nov. 15

Man, 10ft out of Seneca! It's going to be like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the info. 

10 foot out of Seneca is alot but 15 feet of water out of Pleasant Hill,, that's one heck of a lot of water. I just have to wonder what will be left?

Made 5 trips there the last week and a half of August and brought home some real nice seye's along with some nice crapies.

All and all there will be alot of fish going through thoes two dams.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Once again there will be very limited access to Seneca Lake this winter due to the fact more work is needed somewhere on the lake shore I think it is about 4 or 5 yrs running that Seneca is unaccessable to normal ramp traffic. When they take the lake down the normal 5ft there is no problem using the existing ramps.The Lake will be lowered to 10ft below winter pool starting Nov 1st it should be at the 10ft below winter pool level by Dec5th. I have sent an email to the MWCD seeing if a temporary primitive boat access ramp can be set up somewhere, closing this ramp when the standard ramps are usable again. I use this lake for waterfowl hunting late in the year when able. I know fisherman use it also this late in the year. Another [possiblility is that they open the Launch ramp off of 313 in the campground it should have deep enough water to launch a boat.
Regards,
Ducksdemise


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I emailed the MWCD about Seneca being pretty much inaccessible during the winter here is their response.



Thank you very much for your message and for your interest in and support of Seneca Lake.



I have spoken with staff from Seneca Lake Park and they are aware that this is an issue and a concern of users of the lake during the winter months. They also said that alternatives are being researched for an improvement for access to the lake during the drawdown periods. I am not aware of anything that is being developed in time for the upcoming winter, but if we have any changes, our office will be sure to announce it to the public in order to encourage use.



I also have referred your message to several of our staff members for review and consideration.



I appreciate your time and suggestions and if you want to discuss this further, please contact me at your convenience.



Sincerely,



Darrin Lautenschleger

Public Affairs Administrator

Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District

Phone: (330) 343-6647 Ext. 2226

Cell: (330) 432-4741

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

ducksdemise said:


> I emailed the MWCD about Seneca being pretty much inaccessible during the winter


I'd be careful. You get them to improve the access too much and you'll have every duck hunter and fisherman out there fighting for space all year long. Fishing tourneys in the middle of waterfowl season:bomb:.


----------

